# Gold Bars



## Boydo (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi,

I wanted to share some pictures of some 24K Golden Crossback Arowana's. So lets get to the pictures. Presenting Absolute Gold's AKA Gold Bars AAA+ Grade. Enjoy!


----------



## Boydo (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## 1dime (Mar 6, 2009)

Sell it to Oliver russel aka the cashman at downtown toronto, he buys gold! 

Amazing fish!


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Very nice looking Arowana.


----------



## Marowana (Jul 28, 2009)

nice, how big is it? how long have you had it?


----------



## Boydo (Jan 24, 2010)

> Marowana nice, how big is it? how long have you had it?


This first guy is 11-12 inches, and the second guy is about 10 inches. I been enjoying them for about 3 months.

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

they look almost like rose golds.

great looking fish boydo


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Absolutely spectacular. The closest Arrowanas to perfect I've seen from someone in Toronto.


----------



## Boydo (Jan 24, 2010)

If this quality interests you, have a look here www.shineaquatics.ca


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Boydo said:


> If this quality interests you, have a look here www.shineaquatics.ca


It interests my mind but terrifies my wallet  
Again stunning fish.


----------



## officerben (Dec 21, 2006)

Not really into arowanas but those are really nice looking and your website is great!


----------



## chhay24 (Feb 2, 2010)

How much they go for. ?

Im in toronto and looking for red or golden arrow to put at home. for a reasonable price... 

thanks..! 

PM me with some recommendations


----------



## Boydo (Jan 24, 2010)

AquariAM said:


> It interests my mind but terrifies my wallet
> Again stunning fish.


Thanks, I hope at sometime you an opportunity to keep one of these beauties.



officerben said:


> Not really into arowanas but those are really nice looking and your website is great!


Thank You! 



chhay24 said:


> How much they go for. ?
> 
> Im in toronto and looking for red or golden arrow to put at home. for a reasonable price...
> 
> ...


Pm'd


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

They are both awesome...thanks for sharing


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Boydo said:


> Thanks, I hope at sometime you an opportunity to keep one of these beauties.


I hope some day I can afford a few gigantic 200+ gal tanks. One will likely have a high quality Arrowana


----------

